# UHD/4K DISH Announcement at CES 2015



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

With CES 2015 right around the corner and the prediction that this will be a big year for Ultra HD/4K, can we reasonable expect some sort of announcement for DISH Network regarding this?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Jim148 said:


> With CES 2015 right around the corner and the prediction that this will be a big year for Ultra HD/4K, can we reasonable expect some sort of announcement for DISH Network regarding this?


Yes we can expect some announcement but we all will have to wait till they make it to find out what it is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Also, I'm not sure what to expect.

Nobody is really delivering the highest-quality HD they can at this point... due to bandwidth... so there is no reason to expect a lot of 4K content. Maybe Dish will do some 4K on-demand content like they have with 1080p content... I also can't see a lot of 4K channels launching any time soon. Many channels still are not delivering HD content 24/7 at this point.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Have they said anything about supporting Netflix 4K on the Hopper with Sling?


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i wish they add all the hd channels first that have hd feeds directv will adding lots and i mean lots of new hd channels this year and i want to see if dish can catch up to directv on this one.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bluegras said:


> i wish they add all the hd channels first that have hd feeds directv will adding lots and i mean lots of new hd channels this year and i want to see if dish can catch up to directv on this one.


I'm not sure there are "lots" of HD channels to add. I think both are pretty much scraping the bottom of the barrel in general in terms of channels not covered by HD that have an HD feed.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Dish Network will have 4K this summer for every UHD TV*

Dish Network is ready to tread new ground with its internet-only Sling TV service, but what about folks who want the highest quality video and are willing to pay for it? It will join the 4K party this summer with an upgraded Joey extender that not only tosses Ultra HD video around, but is also so slim it can be wall-mounted behind compatible TVs. The dual-core ARM processor inside is even powerful enough that it can toss up two HD streams side-by-side. Sure, Dish is coming in later than competitors Comcast and DirecTV, but so far those two are only working with a limited set of TVs, like Samsung and LG. The 4K Joey works with any UHD TV with HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2....

Full Story Here


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The title of the Engadget article left off a key part of the statement, it's not every UHD TV, it's only those that support HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2. It's only available on some very recent models and possibly those that have upgradable HDMI modules, if the manufacturer follows through on providing an upgrade.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

The big question................. HOW MUCH?


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

That 4K Joey has a beautiful looking industrial design.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

This is really nice looking hardware. The new remote sounds nice too. Vevo app and redesigned UI are all welcome as well. What is DirecTV's answer to all this going to be?


----------



## keithjo (Dec 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm not sure there are "lots" of HD channels to add. I think both are pretty much scraping the bottom of the barrel in general in terms of channels not covered by HD that have an HD feed.


I for one wish they'd go full time HD on the regional sports networks. Fox Sports Detroit is only HD for Tigers, Red Wings and Pistons games and Fox Sports Detroit Plus is only shown when 2 of those teams are playing at the same time otherwise it's not carried at all. Charter Cable has both in HD full time.


----------

